
7 Earth-Size Planets Identified in Orbit Around a Dwarf Star - e0m
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/22/science/trappist-1-exoplanets-nasa.html?module=Notification&version=BreakingNews&region=FixedTop&action=Click&contentCollection=BreakingNews&contentID=64947516&pgtype=Homepage
======
e0m
Link to NASA Release: [https://www.nasa.gov/press-release/nasa-telescope-
reveals-la...](https://www.nasa.gov/press-release/nasa-telescope-reveals-
largest-batch-of-earth-size-habitable-zone-planets-around/)

and video presentation:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnKFaAS30X8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnKFaAS30X8)

and Nature article: [http://www.nature.com/news/these-seven-alien-worlds-
could-he...](http://www.nature.com/news/these-seven-alien-worlds-could-help-
explain-how-planets-form-1.21512)

~~~
clarkmoody
Discussion of Nature article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13707547](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13707547)

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we've moved the comments there.

